# What do snowboarders look for in Jackets?



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/we...embers/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

r.venna said:


> The only problem is finding out exactly what skiers like yourself like!





> What is your favorite brand of jacket and why (i.e. durability, style, fit, warmth)?


*Anything fluffy and pink*



> What specific features do you look for in a jacket (i.e permanent hood, detachable hood, or no hood) and why?


*Fluffy with the color pink*



> What color schemes do you like?


*Pink*



> Also, if you feel comfortable giving some basic demographic information such as age, sex, and level of snowboarding or skiing experience (beginner, moderate, advanced, pro) that would be great!


*Skier, enough said*

:finger1:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

r.venna said:


> The only problem is finding out exactly what skiers like yourself like! If you have strong opinions, please feel free to share them


Since you requested it, Snowboarders aren't that fond of people that can't make the distinction between them and Skiers!!!!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Fuck off skier!!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

r.venna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm part of a start-up company called Lukla that makes insulating liners for outerwear jackets. We've recently started the development of a jacket specifically for snowboarders and skiers! The only problem is finding out exactly *what skiers like yourself* like! If you have strong opinions, please feel free to share them or address some of the following questions below:
> 
> ...


Might want to rethink this sales pitch their chief. We're fucking snowboarders.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

BoardWalk said:


> *Anything fluffy and pink*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And to smell like Pink for the blind skiers...there seems to be alot of them


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

and another one bites the dust......:3tens:

Damn you guys are good !! :bowing:


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

have to agree with you mojo maestro, although I enjoy riding with any rippers, BOARD, ski's or skinny ski's, I still get enjoyment out of spraying skiers, snaking their pow lines (cause we blow past them), blowing past them on groomers etc etc.

My reason behind it, is the years and years of getting split on from the chair lifts, cussed at, snowballs thrown at us, fucked with you on the Hwy because of the boards in the rack, etc when we first started in the mid 80's, the handful of us were truly hated. So its my little paybacks for those early years, I bet 3/4's of them ride now or haven't skied for years/decades.

One thing I know, I WILL NEVER QUIT BOARDING, to many radical memories in the past and yet to come


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Usually look for weed, lighter and pipe. Wouldn't you fucking know it, usually one of those 3 is missing.


----------

